# Oat Hay Prices



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I know a couple of you guys have sold oat hay this year. Anybody want to share the price and what stage you baled it? I haven't seen any sale prices this year in our local farm paper or local online sources and I'm looking for some info.

Thanks


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I hate to say because now i might not sell anymore (lol). Ive been getting over 4 dollars a bale, 50 to 60 pound bale, ive got 2000 more if you need any , lol
THOMAS


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow! I could ship small squares to KY and still come out ahead.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Chris ive got alfalfa mixed in it to , makes a really nice bale for horses they love it.
THOMAS


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Guess you are right in the middle of horse country and another cash crop if I remember right from my days in AL.


----------

